# UltimateDefrag V3 - Interactive Sneak Preview



## AsRock (Jul 22, 2010)

For those who like the software and v3 is due 2 August 2010
Dear DiskTrix Customer

We’re pleased to announce a firm release date of UltimateDefrag Version 3
for Monday 2 August 2010.

http://www.disktrix.com/ultimatedefrag3preview.htm

As a lead up to the release we’re giving the world a sneak preview of this
exciting new version with a free download of the product manual
as well as 3 videos showcasing some of the coolest features you will
ever see and use to speed up your hard drive performance by 500% over
what you may be currently experiencing.

To download your free pdf manual and to view the videos just made
available today, please follow this link:

http://www.disktrix.com/ultimatedefrag3preview.htm

We think you’ll be pretty stunned when you’ll see what you can do
to defrag and, more importantly, optimize your file placement and
hard drive performance with this  ground-breaking new version of
UltimateDefrag – Version 3.

Enjoy
The DiskTrix Team
www.disktrix.com


----------



## AsRock (Aug 2, 2010)

Hopefully it be released some time today  .


----------



## claylomax (Aug 2, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Hopefully it be released some time today  .



Great!


----------



## AsRock (Aug 3, 2010)

claylomax said:


> Great!



Actually been testing it out it's fair crazy lol. Their download links on the top right of there main page
http://www.disktrix.com/


----------



## Octopuss (Aug 5, 2010)

This is interesting. Gonna take a look. Been using O&O for several years now, but always interested in competition


----------



## AsRock (Aug 18, 2010)

Octopuss said:


> This is interesting. Gonna take a look. Been using O&O for several years now, but always interested in competition



Well they just updated it.

  UltimateDefrag Version 3 Update Released
17 August 2010

We're pleased to announce a minor update for UltimateDefrag V3. The build is 3.0.100.15 and fixes a few know issues in the initial V3 release.

Issues Corrected Since Previous Version (3.0.100.10):

    1. Fixed error 103 that some users were experiencing with the boot time module
    2. Disabled splash screen during scheduled jobs
    3. Fixed problem where wildcards were not able to be deleted from HP and Archive file selection.
    4. Fixed Ascending and Descending sorting modes that were saved incorrectly
    5. Removed message relating to volume shadow copy
    6. Fixed large fonts display problems - the GUI now displays correctly for higher font size DPI setting
    7. Fixed causes of crashes that the occasional user was experiencing.
    8. Fixed scheduled defrag that wasn't respecting Archive and HP
    9. Fixed crash happening for FAT drives
    10. Fixed Place Directories Next To MFT for Fragmented Files Only method
    11. Fixed Elapsed Time formatting error when defrag time exceeded 1 hour.


----------



## Octopuss (Aug 19, 2010)

I still dislike the way they advertise the thing on their own web  It smells.


----------

